# Upson County



## Jedwards (Oct 30, 2017)

Anything starting to happen yet in Upson County. I saw a spike bumping two does around this past Friday evening.


----------



## in His sight (Nov 5, 2017)

*Still a little eary*

Spent Thursday afternoon, all day Friday and Saturday morning in the woods in SW Upson - near Pobiddy Road area.  Covered up with doe on Friday, all day, but no signs of chasing yet. saturady was a water haul - saw no movement - full moon seemed to have them feeding all niht, but tried early anyway.  sat from 730am until 1245pm and nada.  The woods are riddled with scrapes and rubs and white oak acorns the size of walnuts are raining everywhere.  Too darn hot, though.  Mosquitoes drained me. Needed a transfusion when I got home    It will be this upcoming weekend, I predict or earl next week.  Going down again after Cold front moves through late this week.  Did see one wide rack buck at first light, but no shot.  Heading back to his bed, no doubt.


----------



## Jedwards (Nov 7, 2017)

*Upson rut*

I came down Sunday evening and hunted yesterday and didn't see anything. I will be here all week and will do my best to post what I'm seeing. Hoping the cooler weather and rain will get something started by the end of the week.


----------



## Jedwards (Nov 9, 2017)

Been a slow week so far hoping the rain and cooler weather is going to get the deer moving. We did have one of our members kill a nice 10pt on the evening of the 7th not chasing just cruzing.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Dec 7, 2017)

*when is the second rut?*

Is anyone hunting off Pleasant Grove Road in Upson County and when is the second rut going to come in?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 7, 2017)

I am not far and near the covered bridge. 
I usually count on Christmas week and the first week of January.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2017)

1980z28camaro said:


> Is anyone hunting off Pleasant Grove Road in Upson County and when is the second rut going to come in?



We are right off Pleasant Grove bout a mile past Kendall Road. Saw some fresh scrapes last weekend and a buck trailing a doe after dark. Super moon didn't help the daytime movement though.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Dec 11, 2017)

Was in the woods all weekend seen very little movement in the morning but I did see 6 does and one Buck yesterday evening all the scrapes seem to be filled up with Leafs I've been seeing a lot more activity in the evenings then in the mornings here lately


----------



## Jedwards (Oct 23, 2018)

Well how was opening weekend for everyone. Ours was very slow everyone on our place saw a few deer but nothing to shoot. I only heard 9 shots all weekend around us and none of those were close by.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 23, 2018)

Both my partner and I saw chasing this weekend in southern Upson


----------



## Jedwards (Oct 28, 2018)

Well everyone on our place is seeing deer. One of our guys killed a 9pt Saturday evening it was just cruising and another guy saw a small buck grunting following two does.  It's starting to get going. I talked to a friend of mine that hunts near us and one of his guys killed a nice 10pt chasing and grunting.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 28, 2018)

Little down the river in Taylor they are still scraping hard. Have not seen chasing, but I've only been a couple days.


----------



## bw561737 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hunted Sun morning through Tuesday morning. Saw deer each hunt but no seeking. Tarsals were still white on both the young bucks I saw as well as the does. Scrapes and rubs are certainly getting hit hard though. 

This is about ten miles south of Thomaston.


----------



## Jedwards (Oct 31, 2018)

I will be down this Friday afternoon and plan on staying for a week. Hopefully it's starting to heat up in the woods. I hunt about 10 miles south of Thomaston to on HWY 19. 
If we start seeing some action I'll try to get something posted on here letting everyone know.


----------



## in His sight (Nov 4, 2018)

I am just south of Thomaston. We headed into woods at 315pm today and by 5pm my son had a doe trot by and soon thereafter a nice 9pt hot on her trail.  He had a swollen neck and his tarsals stunk...it is beginning for sure in Thomaston.  The  place is covered up with fresh scrapes and rubs.


----------



## Jedwards (Nov 6, 2018)

Watched a 7pt make a scrape Friday afternoon and saw a nice 9pt yesterday afternoon. I’ve seen a good number of deer and most have been young bucks. One of our guys saw some chasing yesterday morning it is definitely picking up the bucks are on the hunt for sure. I’m hoping this weather will hold out on some of the rain and these temps are supposed to drop come Friday it should get good.


----------



## Jedwards (Nov 13, 2018)

Well we hunted all week last week and I had a great time with friends. Believe it or not we didn't kill any deer. We all saw plenty of deer but either we didn't see what we were looking to shoot or the one we wanted to shoot out smarted us. The deer were on their feet in search of the does and pretty much all of us saw some rutting activity. Should be a good week this week for anyone hunting.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone seeing anything and when do y'all think the second rut will happen


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2018)

1980z28camaro said:


> Anyone seeing anything and when do y'all think the second rut will happen



After Christmas.
Right after they get through with the reindeer duty with Santa!
December first through Christmas is usually deadsville for us. A few deer to be seen but nothing like the rest of gun season...


----------



## Jedwards (Dec 4, 2018)

One of our guys killed a 8pt Sunday evening it was with a doe he believes some yotes got them moving. He heard yotes yelping and a few minutes later from that direction a doe and the 8pt came from the other property crossing the creek. He had seen one doe earlier just feeding on acorns.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Dec 9, 2018)

Anybody seeing any second rut activity around the Yatesville area


----------



## Jedwards (Dec 11, 2018)

I haven't been in a couple weeks I'm planning on hunting this coming weekend.
A friend of mine saw a 8pt chasing in the Senoia area on Thursday maybe it's picking up in Upson.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (Oct 22, 2019)

What's the deer activity looking like?


----------



## Jedwards (Oct 22, 2019)

1980z28camaro said:


> What's the deer activity looking like?


I Started a new thread called Upson County 2019-2020. So far I'm the only one that has put anything on there about opening weekend.


----------

